# Amazon Instant Video



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

I can watch on my premiere, but can't watch on my mini?
Says to policy restrictions this cannot be played on "unknown" or something like that.
Can't watch the hobbit, or choose my first 3 seasons of modern family downloads.
However, if I choose to play the entire folder which begins with several tivo recorded tivo episodes...it plays one right after the other even the DL'd protected ones.


What gives? Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Amazon content is not supposed to be allowed to be streamed to another box. This is not a new policy. But it sounds like there is a bug if you are allowed to stream the Amazon content when playing the entire contents of a folder.


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

Why is that exactly? I can understand policy restrictions to prevent streaming to your ipad or off of your home network. But, I am streaming from my Premiere to the mini that is connected specifically to the premiere which is required in the first place.

There should be a way on Amazon to register/marry this device to allow streaming from the premiere.

What does this really solve? I now have a new paperweight that doesn't do half what I bought it to do.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Then you should have read the box/website before you purchased. Simple as that.


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

jjd_87 said:


> Then you should have read the box/website before you purchased. Simple as that.


I don't recall reading anywhere on tivo's website that it doesn't provide access to amazon videos already residing on the mother premiere.

The box says:
1.) connects to your 4 tuner tivo through your home network

2.) Watch live TV or recorded shows from your 4 tuner tivo

3.) Access your 4-tuner tivo to schedule recordings blah blah

4.) Provide access to movies and music from Hulu Plus, pandora, youtube and other broadband content services.

And you are right, reading what it says it can do, I should have read between the lines and parsed words do decipher what it can't.

Thanks for the smart bleep response. Be helpful next time or be quiet.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

brucemwilliams said:


> Why is that exactly? I can understand policy restrictions to prevent streaming to your ipad or off of your home network. But, I am streaming from my Premiere to the mini that is connected specifically to the premiere which is required in the first place.
> 
> There should be a way on Amazon to register/marry this device to allow streaming from the premiere.
> 
> What does this really solve? I now have a new paperweight that doesn't do half what I bought it to do.


My understanding is the same restriction applies to Premiere to Premiere streaming. Also pod casts can not be transfered between TiVo DVRs even thou you they are free down loads and you can down load them to more than one DVR. No idea why the restrictions are there but I am guessing it has to do with licensing.


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you for the response. While the transport mechanism from Premiere to mini may be "streaming", it differs from the Tivo Stream (which I have also). I am more concerned that the mini is essentially a Tivo extender. Strange that media extenders (xbox, ceton) can play amazon video's through mediacenter, but the tivo cannot. 

It is definitely a coding/licensing issue, as I stated above...choosing to play the entire folder is possible...so not an equipment issue.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm gonna be hella mad if they finally implement it and it doesn't support prime instant streaming. I'd seriously consider buying a second mini to replace my series 3 if it did (hate having to switch to ps3 or samsung smart hub to access it.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Whoa, lets keep this civil.

From Engadget review:
"TiVo assures us that it is working to get Netflix, as well as Amazon, added to the Mini..."

I am not sure, but I believe the issue is that amazon uses a lot of onboard storage to buffer video that the mini doesn't have and they are working on a workaround.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

monkeydust said:


> I'm gonna be hella mad if they finally implement it and it doesn't support prime instant streaming. I'd seriously consider buying a second mini to replace my series 3 if it did (hate having to switch to ps3 or samsung smart hub to access it.


Current Premiere's don't support Amazon Prime Instant Streaming so be prepared to be mad.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

waterchange said:


> Current Premiere's don't support Amazon Prime Instant Streaming so be prepared to be mad.


Yeah, I know. But, this is basic functionality that you can get on many other devices (much cheaper ones too).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

@monkeydust, I think your concern is different the OP's. 

The OP is commenting on his inability to stream from his host TiVo to the Mini - Amazon content that has been downloaded. This is the same restriction seen in MRS TiVo to TiVo streaming. So this is an expected behavior.

I would guess that it is either a TiVo specific requirement of Amazon's or specific to the "never copy" flag Amazon places on the downloaded content.

If I am reading your post correctly, you are lamenting the lack of Amazon Prime streaming to TiVo's in general. That is a well known concern and not specific to the Mini. Once TiVo gets Amazon streaming, I am sure the Mini will get Amazon streaming.

I have Amazon Prime, but I have never found any free content that interested me, so becides the desire to have more content - I am just not that concerned about it, personally.


Question to the group: Do you think Amazon is not allowing Amazon Prime streaming on the TiVo Premiers because of performance concerns? Laggy performance of the Adobe Air apps?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

bradleys said:


> @monkeydust, I think your concern is different the OP's.
> 
> The OP is commenting on his inability to stream from his host TiVo to the Mini - Amazon content that has been downloaded. This is the same restriction seen in MRS TiVo to TiVo streaming. So this is an expected behavior.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct. My point is different than the OP's.

As for your question for the group, I was just assuming that the subscriber numbers for TiVo were not so high that it was a burning app to be developed by Amazon compared to some of the other platforms.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> Question to the group: Do you think Amazon is not allowing Amazon Prime streaming on the TiVo Premiers because of performance concerns? Laggy performance of the Adobe Air apps?


Yes. Technically the TiVo Premiere platform does not even have enough CPU power to meet the minimum requirements for Adobe Air.

I think that once the next gen hardware is released, with it's faster CPU, we're likely see an influx of services that already have Adobe Air apps. Adobe Air is also used for Samsung Smart TVs, and they have a bunch of apps TiVo doesn't have. I'm hoping that once the TiVo platform is upgraded to meet the minimum specs that we'll see more of those apps offered via TiVo. Not just Amazon but other services like HBOGo, VUDU, Crackle, etc... That would finally allow TiVo to meet their "one box" promise.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Everything seems pretty snappy in the mini. So, I was hoping we'd get Amazon streaming on it.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Yes. Technically the TiVo Premiere platform does not even have enough CPU power to meet the minimum requirements for Adobe Air.
> 
> I think that once the next gen hardware is released, with it's faster CPU, we're likely see an influx of services that already have Adobe Air apps. Adobe Air is also used for Samsung Smart TVs, and they have a bunch of apps TiVo doesn't have. I'm hoping that once the TiVo platform is upgraded to meet the minimum specs that we'll see more of those apps offered via TiVo. Not just Amazon but other services like HBOGo, VUDU, Crackle, etc... That would finally allow TiVo to meet their "one box" promise.


Makes me wonder. We know the Mini processor is more powerful. Odds that Amazon Prime Streaming comes to the Mini only? And is then added to the future Premieres?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably not. Even if the hardware is capable I doubt they'd want to confuse people by releasing apps that only work on the Mini. They'll probably hold them back until both the host and Mini can run them. Plus they're probably trying not to tip off too many people to the upcoming hardware change because they don't want to slow sales of current gen TiVos.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> Makes me wonder. We know the Mini processor is more powerful. Odds that Amazon Prime Streaming comes to the Mini only? And is then added to the future Premieres?


Well that might help move more Minis but it might cause people to stop buying new DVRs. Frankly TiVo really needed to update this equipment long ago. Just think about it the Premiere was released in what March of 2010 and I remember someone saying the manufacture date on their Premiere was the fall of 2009. So this hardware is closing in on 4 years old, just think if Apple had tried to sell the same ianything for the last 4 years with just software updates would anyone be buying?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Well that might help move more Minis but it might cause people to stop buying new DVRs. Frankly TiVo really needed to update this equipment long ago. Just think about it the Premiere was released in what March of 2010 and I remember someone saying the manufacture date on their Premiere was the fall of 2009. So this hardware is closing in on 4 years old, just think if Apple had tried to sell the same ianything for the last 4 years with just software updates would anyone be buying?


Of course alot of people would still be buying.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Of course alot of people would still be buying.


Do you really believe alot of people would buy outdated Apple hardware instead of the updated alternatives, without Apple having to nearly give it away? The only reason I think TiVo can get away with it is because we basically have no alternatives.


----------



## Gaidin43 (Mar 6, 2013)

Amazon prime video has a great deal of content that is not available on Netflix. It allows another source free streaming of TV shows and movies now that that Netflix library is becoming increasingly less desirable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Do you really believe alot of people would buy outdated Apple hardware instead of the updated alternatives, without Apple having to nearly give it away? The only reason I think TiVo can get away with it is because we basically have no alternatives.


Yes I truly believe it. I know some people who would buy a polished turd from Apple if they put the apple logo on it. They are pretty much Apple everything.
And that is their choice. Nothing wrong with it if that's what they want to do.


----------



## Neilwltr (Mar 8, 2011)

Figured it out
i have the tivo ota (main unit) and tivo mini
in order to get the tivo mini to see you amazon purchases, leave the main tivo alone
go to amazon on the tivo mini "unregister" the tivo mini from amazon - when you are on amazon on the tivo mini go to help - unregister
then register the mini you will be asked for a code - go your pc go to www.amazon.com/mytv
there you will be able to put in the code from the tivo mini after re-registering
done


----------

